# Pressemeldung: 25 Jahre Angelsport – Die Angel Domäne feiert



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2014)

Pressemeldung

*25 Jahre Angelsport – Die Angel Domäne feiert
Ihr Jubiläum im großen Stil!*​






*Angefangen hat alles in Blankenau in den kleinen, gemütlichen Räumen der Freizeit Domäne im Jahre 1989. Jetzt, im Jahre 2014 findet Ihr die Hauptniederlassung der Angel Domäne in Beverungen mit einem großen Ladengeschäft, dem Zentrallager und der Versand- und Logistik Zentrale.*

25 Jahre stetiger Fortschritt und Wachstum liegen hinter der Angel Domäne, die inzwischen zu den ganz großen Versandhäusern in der Angelbranche zählt. In den Filialen in Beverungen, Herne und Leipzig gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit traditionell einkaufen zu gehen.






Zusammen mit Ihren treuen Kunden will die Angel Domäne daher am *Samstag den 24. Mai und Sonntag den 25. Mai 2014* Ihr Jubiläum groß feiern.

Startschuß ist jeweils um 9 Uhr.

Neben vielen super Angeboten erwarten Euch viele tolle Attraktionen auf dem großen Außengelände! Ein 18.000 Liter Belly Boot Testpool, eine Hüpfburg, ein Kunstködertestbecken, ein Grillwagen, ein Getränkestand, eine Gourmet Live Fischküche, Verkaufszelte, viele Mitarbeiter und Teamangler der verschiedenen großen Marken, und und und!

Auch die weiteste Anfahrt mit Frau und Kind lohnt sich! Denn das Jubiläum findet zeitgleich mit dem Blütenfest in Beverungen statt. Alle Geschäfte der Stadt sind geöffnet, die Hauptstrasse ist gesperrt und dient als Fußgängerzone, ein großes Festzelt steht auf den Weserwiesen, Karussells und andere Fahrgeschäfte werden auch die jüngsten Besucher
erfreuen. Ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art.

Mehr Infos über den Event und die Angebote findet Ihr hier:
www.angel-domaene.de


----------

